
Ask HN: Did I hit the Programming Wall? - FiveSquared
Hi!<p>I am currently teaching myself programming in Python 2. I attempted to learn programming in Java before, however, I ALWAYS hit the brick wall at OOP. I understand the abstract concepts, however, calling classes and functions (like calling a variable in Python 2 from a class in a imported file, etc.). I just had never understood OOP. I understand literally everything else, like functions, variables, debugging, etc. Any advice for me?<p>Thanks!
======
abeTom
functional programming

try elixir

~~~
abeTom
ps. Dave Thomas has an excellent book on elixir programming.

please read in chapter one the section titled:

"Programming Should Be About Transforming Data"

it addresses point by point your and his concern with object oriented
programming. you will be amazed. you might be able to read that part on amazon
kindle preview.

Thomas, Dave. Programming Elixir 1.3: Functional |> Concurrent |> Pragmatic |>

